# Nass 8/31/10



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore and a couple of Crank Fire dudes for a nice pedal from Scoville tonight.  Did Jug>Scoville twisties>Truck>Ledges>Waterfall bypass.... and well... at that point I busted another freehub :smash:  Everyone else finished up with the waterfall DH>heart thumper>whatever back to the cars.  Meanwhile I hiked across the stream to the gravel loop in sessions where I pushed my bike along, coasting as much as possible, to the trail that cuts over to b-street then to 4 corners and the down hill to the BSB.  Right as I was finishing the other three caught up with me.

I had an enjoyable time riding up until my breakage.  It's always nice riding with new people, plus I really enjoy ledges.  Somehow I got out in the front of the group and really pushed my speed up for most of it, as I typically try to do when I'm at the front so as not to hold anyone up..

My GPS had me at 7.66 miles, most of which I was at least on a bike since I coasted and pushed myself along as much as possible after I couldn't pedal anymore.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

That sucks about the hub, at least you have a spare set to keep you riding. I really need to get out riding with you guys soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2010)

Bummer about the hub......again. What is that, like 3 in the past season and a half?
Might be time to consider a higher end clyde worthy hub.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That sucks about the hub, at least you have a spare set to keep you riding. I really need to get out riding with you guys soon.



Yes you do!! No excuses Jeff!! :smash:


----------

